# Sistema Betrachtung Schutztürschalter Reihenschaltung



## crazyvolle (7 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte als Anfänger mal eine kleine Frage zur Betrachtung einer Verschaltung von Schutztürschaltern.
Die Maschine ist so bereits mehrfach gebaut. Bei dieser Maschine sind laut C-Norm für die Schutztürverschaltung
Kategorie 1 und ein PL=c gefordert.
Hier sind drei Schutztürschalter in Reihe mit jeweils einem Öffner auf eine Sicherheitssteuerung verdrahtet.
Hersteller der Schutztürschalter gibt einen B10d von 2.000.000 an. Schalthäufigkeit wäre 1040 Zyklen/a.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das wenn ich aus den drei Schutztürschaltern jeweils ein Subsystem mache der PL der 
Sicherheitsfunktion herabgestuft wird da mehr wie zwei mal PL=c in der Sicherheitsfunktion vorkommt.

Ist es zulässig oder wäre es richtig die drei Kontakte innerhalb eines Subsystems darzustellen?
Somit hätte ich nur noch ein Subsystem mit PL=c in meiner Sicherheitsfunktion.
Siehe hierzu angehängtes Bild.


----------



## stevenn (7 Mai 2018)

aus meiner Sicht nicht.
dann darfst du sie nicht in Reihe schalten.
jeweils ein eigenes Subsystem machen, dann aber auch alle einzeln einlesen.
Schalter - Eingang 1 von Logik - Aktor
Schalter - Eingang 2 von Logik - Aktor
Schalter - Eingang 3 von Logik - Aktor


----------



## crazyvolle (7 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

oje, dann habe ich jetzt irgendwie ein kleines Problem.


----------



## crazyvolle (7 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

dann hätte ich noch einen weiteren Ansatz um den PL für diese SF zu bestimmen.
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob ich das richtig verstehe.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit nicht nach der Kombinationstabelle (wenn >2 x PL=c dann PL=b Herabstufung)
sondern nach den individuellen PFHd zu rechnen. Dann muss die Summe der PFHd laut Tabelle Anhang K 
in der 13849-1 einen bestimmten Wert erreichen.

In meinem Fall wären das dann folgende Werte. Siehe angehängtes Bild

Summe aller PFHd meiner Subsysteme = 4,7xE-8
Entspricht laut Tabelle Anhang K DIN EN ISO 13849-1:2016-06 einem MTTFD von 56 Jahren und somit PL=c

Verstehe ich das so richtig?
Wäre nett wenn sich das kurz jemand anschauen könnte.


----------



## weißnix_ (7 Mai 2018)

Ich habe mir in meiner letzten Schulung notiert:
Baugleiche Sicherheitsschalter in Reihe werden nicht als separates Risiko erfasst.
Diesen Hinweis des Dozenten haben wir direkt nochmal ausgewertet. Er war der festen Meinung, das eine Serienschaltung baugleicher Schalter als ein Schalter in Sistema erfasst wird.
Es geht ja schließlich um die Risikogruppierung und nicht die Spiegelung der realen Schaltung.

Da ich aber hier definitiv nicht als Fachmann gelten kann dies nur mal als Diskussionseinwurf.


----------



## Safety (7 Mai 2018)

Hallo, 
  das Thema ist nicht ganz einfach:
1. Weißnix_ macht seinem Namen kein ehre, im Grundansatz wird jede Verriegelungseinrichtung einzeln betrachtet.

2. Bei PLc in Kategorie 1 und passiven Sensoren gilt je eine eignen Sicherheitsfunktion und die muss dann auch bewertet werden. Also Verriegelungseinrichtung – Logik - Aktor. Aber wenn die Konstellationen und auch NOP gleich sind berechnet man nur eine. 

3. Bei PLr d/ e und Kategorie 2, 3, und 4 wird aber ein DC verlangt und die Reihenschaltung wirkt sich darauf aus.

4. Jetzt muss man unterscheiden zwischen aktiven Sensoren wie z.B. RFID die einen eigene Spannungsversorgung und Elektronik haben, die dann auch versagen können beim durchschleusen einer Reihenschaltung, also obwohl der Sensor ein Abschaltsignal erzeugt, versagt der Sensor davor und es kommt so nicht zu einer Abschaltung. Und den sogenannten passiven Sensoren also z.B. Bauart 2 Sensoren mit mechanischen Kontakten, die keine Elektronik und Auswertung haben, die in Reihe geschalteten Sensoren haben hier keine Auswirkung auf die Sicherheitsfunktion des vorgelagerten Sensors. Auf den Fehlerausschluss auf den mechanischen Betätiger gehe ich hier jetzt nicht ein. 

5. Also aktive Verriegelungseinrichtungen, wenn der Hersteller nicht ausschließen kann das es durch einen davor liegenden Sensor zu einem Ausfall des dahinterliegenden Sensors kommen kann, müssen alle in die SF, Sensor 1 bis n – Logik – Aktoren.

6. Bei passiven Sensoren wird es noch schwieriger, den hier wird jeder Sensor einzeln betrachtet als Sensor 1 – Logik – Aktor. Aber hier muss man jetzt den DC bewerten, da es durch die sogenannte Fehlermaskierung zu einem Überschreiben eines Fehlers kommen kann. Hierzu empfehle ich die ISO / TR 24119, hier wird erläutert wie man den DC einschätzen kann. Gibt dazu auch einige Literatur im Netz.


----------



## crazyvolle (8 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren ob meine folgende Begründung richtig ist?

Sicherheitsfunktion wurde nicht anhand der Kombinationstabelle (Herabstufung des PLgesamt  da mehr als
zwei mal PL=c in der Sicherheitsfunktion verwendet) bewertet.
Hier kam eine Einzelbetrachtung der PFHD der einzelnen Subsysteme zur Anwendung. Es wurde die Summe 
aller PFHD gebildet und mit Tabelle im Anhang K der EN ISO 13849-1 verglichen.
Somit ergibt sich ein PFHD gesamt von 4,7E-8 = MTTFD je Kanal von 56 Jahren.

Sicherheitsschalter                              1,1E-6
Sicherheitsschalter                              1,1E-6
Sicherheitsschalter                              1,1E-6
Sicherheitssteuerung                           3E-8
Sicherheitssteuerung                           3E-9
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
------------------------------------------------------
PFHD gesamt                                      4,71E-8


Somit wäre meine SF in Ordnung.
Danke euch schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## crazyvolle (18 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe jetzt vom Hersteller der Schutztürschalter erfahren das meine Auslegung so völlig in Ordnung 
wäre. Die Reihenschaltung der Schutztürschalter und die Bewertung mit Zuhilfenahme der Tabelle K ist 
in Ordnung. Somit wäre es möglich das downrating von Sistema zu umgehen.
Ich habe das jetzt so auch in meiner Betrachtung dokumentiert und denke dann bin ich erst mal auf der
sicheren Seite.



Sicherheitsschalter                            1,1E-6
Sicherheitsschalter                            1,1E-6
Sicherheitsschalter                            1,1E-6
Sicherheitssteuerung SL Vario ZMV  3E-8
Sicherheitssteuerung SL Vario FB     3E-9
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
Servoverstärker                                  2,3E-7
------------------------------------------------------
PFHD gesamt                                      4,71E-8 / 11 Subsysteme =4,2E-7 
Entspricht nach Tabelle EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang K min. PLd=c in Kat.1


----------



## formulator (22 Mai 2018)

Hallo crazywolle,
wenn ich deine Werte nehme und addiere komme ich auf PFHD gesamt von *4,71E-6* -  und das bedeutet PL=b.
Die Division durch 11 ergibt einen durchschnittlichen PFHD-Wert. Aber wo steht in der EN 13849-1, dass aus einem Durchschnittswert bei n-Systemen der sich ergebende PL bestimmt werden darf.
Kannst du mir da bitte mal auf die Sprünge helfen?

MfG
formulator


----------



## crazyvolle (22 Mai 2018)

Hallo formulator,

ich habe diese Vorgehensweise in folgendem Dokument gelesen.

http://www.schmersal.net/bilddata/broschue/b_138p01.pdf

Ab Seite 46 ist dieses Vorgehen beschrieben. Zumindest verstehe ich das so.
Ich habe mein Vorgehen dem Herausgeber der Broschüre beschrieben und das wurde mir so b
per Mail bestätigt.

MfG


----------



## formulator (22 Mai 2018)

Hallo crazywolle,
ich kann dieses Durchschnittsverfahren nicht aus dem angegebenen Seiten herauslesen.
Deshalb kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen was bereits stevenn in #2  und safety in #6 empfohlen haben: Für jeden Sicherheitsschalter eine separate SF.
Dieses kannst du auch in dem von dir angezogenen Schmersal-Bericht auf den Seiten 58-60 und 70-80 nachlesen.

MfG
formulator


----------



## Contento (23 Mai 2018)

formulator schrieb:


> Hallo crazywolle,
> ich kann dieses Durchschnittsverfahren nicht aus dem angegebenen Seiten herauslesen.
> Deshalb kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen was bereits stevenn in #2  und safety in #6 empfohlen haben: Für jeden Sicherheitsschalter eine separate SF.
> Dieses kannst du auch in dem von dir angezogenen Schmersal-Bericht auf den Seiten 58-60 und 70-80 nachlesen.
> ...



Hallo crazwolle,

ich schließe mich hier an. Aus dem verlinkten Dokument kann ich deine Vorgehensweise nicht raus lesen. Nach der von dir angewandten Methode könnte man theoretisch beliebig viele z.B. PLc Subsysteme hintereinander schalten, ohne jemals aus den z.B. PLc PHFD Grenzen der Norm zu fallen, da durch die Anzahl geteilt wird.

VG


----------

